# K9 gettin' some in Louisville



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.wlky.com/news/local-news...og/-/9718340/10926000/-/107l40jz/-/index.html


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

So is cutting the clothes off the same as slipping the sleeve/jacket? Let the dog prance around and carry the shorts around?


----------

